# First egg share appointment on Thursday 25th



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone 
Got a first appointment next week for egg share scheme, I was wondering if someone could tell me what happens and the process of how long it can take. We have got until feb next year to complete it due to my husband going away to afgan. So worried it won't have happened by then. 
My history is in signature 

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm waiting for my appointment to come through so can't help you in that way, but perhaps if you tell them the time frame issue they might be able to accommodate it.  I would think that it could be done by Feb, I'm certainly hoping so myself, I was hoping to start Jan but it's taking ages to get an appt.  If they know you have time restraints they might try to get you earlier appointments where they can.

Do you know what they're doing on the 25th?  Some clinics do all the blood tests and counselling in the first appointment, some have the first consultation then do counselling and bloods later.  Could you phone up and explain the situation in advance and see if they can ensure time is set aside at least for the blood taking as they can take a few weeks to come back in.  That would save a bit of time, rather than waiting for a separate bloods appt.

Good luck, I hope it happens quickly for you!


----------

